# Replacement key for a 2007 Murano



## Roscoe517 (Nov 10, 2012)

My friend lost the only key to her 2007 Murano yesterday. She had been to the Nissan dealership on another matter earlier in the week and felt like she had been played a bit (billed $800+). I’m thinking that the service department is trying to play her on the key replacement procedure. 

The Nissan service rep advised her that the replacement key (and programming) would cost her $300+ and she would have to have the vehicle towed to the dealership. I’ve never had a chip key replaced but I assumed the new key could be programmed from info associated with the VIN. Before I start calling locksmiths, can she get a key through a third party or does she have to go through Nissan to replace the key? Do they really need the vehicle towed to the dealership?

Thanks.


----------



## nismo joker (Nov 14, 2012)

You can get the key cut at the dealer but to get it programmed it will have to be at the dealership for them to do it. I am not aware of any third parties being able to program it for her.


----------



## Roscoe517 (Nov 10, 2012)

I contacted Pop-A-Lock. They came to the vehicle, made and programmed two keys in the parking lot for $200.00 plus tax. She avoided the tow, saved at least $100 and now she also has a backup key.


----------



## nismo joker (Nov 14, 2012)

saving money is always a good thing.


----------



## FriendlyNismoTech (Oct 28, 2012)

I'd like to know how they programmed it on the spot. NVIS requires a secure internet connection and only allows an Authorized Nissan Dealer access. My only guess is he has a friend at a Nissan Dealer that he gave the PIN to in order to get the 5 digit NATS Access code.


----------



## Roscoe517 (Nov 10, 2012)

FriendlyNismoTech said:


> I'd like to know how they programmed it on the spot. NVIS requires a secure internet connection and only allows an Authorized Nissan Dealer access. My only guess is he has a friend at a Nissan Dealer that he gave the PIN to in order to get the 5 digit NATS Access code.


Three different automobile locksmiths in Clearwater, FL told me they could do it onsite. I chose popalockclearwater.com. 

It's your prerogative as to whether you believe me but my experience tells me that you do not need to be held hostage by the dealership.


----------



## FriendlyNismoTech (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm not saying I dont believe you. I've done them onsite as well. I'm just curious as to how they did it. I am not aware of a 3rd party access to our systems but that doesn't mean they don't exist. Our old NVIS/NATS system used a 5 digit pin that generated a 4 digit access. This is current through 2012. 2013 has launched an all new system that creates 20 digit encrypted codes that are currently only accessible through Consult III+.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

locksmiths pay a fee to access the system...


----------

